# Air Conditioner Buzz



## TN Campers (Jan 31, 2005)

Quick question concerning sounds from the air conditioner - is it normal for it to make a buzzing sound? I think it's only happening when the compressor is running, not when it's just the fan. It's not that noticeable inside the camper, but it can be annoying if you're outside close by. If others aren't experiencing this noise, then I better get my 23RS into the dealer for a warranty repair. I'm sure those people camping beside me will appreciate it!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

A/C should not buzz.. could be that one of your four strap down bolts is loose... suggest you remove the air filter cover panel and tighten the four bolts a little .. too loose they rattle.. but you can see them very easy once you take off the cover... also.. you might be able to locate the buzz.. might be some loose insulation foil on the fan...???


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Since the buzz is more obvious outside it may be the fan rubbing on the condenser or hood. It only takes a few minutes to remove the outside cover.


----------



## TN Campers (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks for the tips. I had looked through the cover to see if I could see something obvious but wasn't sure how much trouble it would be to remove the cover or if there was anything I could actually tinker with once I opened it. I will try to do that this week unless we get a lot of rain from Dennis.


----------



## brad fl (Jul 12, 2005)

my A/C buzzed also, took off outside cover and found 2 pieces of the copper tubing vibrating against each other, just pulled apart and no more buzz


----------



## TN Campers (Jan 31, 2005)

Mystery solved. Once I took the cover off, it became obvious what was causing the buzzing - one of the cooling lines was touching the fan housing. Once I moved the line, everything was quiet. Thanks for the help!


----------

